# [OFF] Bonne Année !!!!!

## kernelsensei

bonne année  :Wink: 

----------

## widan

Bonne et heureuse année à tous et à toutes !

----------

## Faust_

comme le veut la formule, bonne annee et bonne sante a tous  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bonne année !

----------

## Oni92

Bonne apnée... acné... Enfin année   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

Bonne année   :Smile: 

----------

## equi-NoX

Bonne année  :Smile: 

----------

## Argian

Bonne année à tous et toutes !!

PS pour ceux qui se rappelleraient de moi (pas sûr qu'il y ait quelqu'un, mon dernier message date d'environ 1 an  :Crying or Very sad:  )  : Je suis de retour  :Mr. Green: 

[Edit] Wahou, y'a même un "sous-forum" documentation en français et en plus yoyo, anigel et kernel_sensei sont modérateurs maintenant  :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

Bonne année et bonne santé à tous  :Smile:  !!

----------

## BuBuaBu

Bonne année

----------

## gulivert

Yopppppp, bonne années à tous et toutes   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fribadeau

Bonne année à tous.

----------

## loopx

Complètement giclé, mais Bonne Année 2006 !!!

----------

## gaga

Déjà 10h30 dans l'année 2006, ça passe trop vite   :Laughing: 

Bonne année, bonne santé, &co

----------

## kwenspc

Bonne année les gens! Euh...Et longue vie à Gentoo! 

(Un peu de propagande ne fera psa de mal surtout sur un forum de convertis  :Mr. Green: )

----------

## lospericos_99

Bonne année toute compilée de joie et de bonheur à toutes et tous...

----------

## Talosectos

Bonne année et meilleurs voeux à tous.

----------

## anigel

Meilleurs voeux à vous, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui vous sont chers. Que ce millésime soit aussi exceptionnel que vous pouvez le rêver !

hips !

----------

## nykos

idem  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

Bonne année à tous !

(Vous avez pas honte d'avoir été devant votre ordi à minuit ?  :Razz: )

----------

## Enlight

Bonne année!!! Je souhaites moins de bug à ceux qui codent, de bons drivers aux possesseurs d'ATI etc... etc...

----------

## scout

Bonne année !

----------

## mcfly.587

Bonne année   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

bonané

----------

## fb99

Bonne année à tous!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> Bonne année !

 

t'es pas rentré si tard que ça alors  :Laughing: 

bonne ++(année)!

----------

## bibi.skuk

Et bien une bonne année a tous, toussa toussa... :Very Happy: 

**bibi.skuk un peu en retard

----------

## Adrien

Beaux nénés!!!

Ouaip! --------------> [ ]

----------

## kopp

Bonne année à tous, bonne santé, plein de bonheur etc...

et je vois que y en a qui commencent bien l'année, n'est ce pas Adrien ? :p

----------

## boozo

Nelle gnnééééee ! Boooonne ! Booooonnnnneee !    :Cool: 

..........><-)))°>............  :Arrow:   []

----------

## Adrien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> et je vois que y en a qui commencent bien l'année, n'est ce pas Adrien ? :p

 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## truz

Bonne année à tout le monde  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

Bonne année, bonne santé et bons "emerges" !

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Bonne année 2006   :Cool: 

----------

## blasserre

bonne année à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yesi

en suedois: "gudjoule" (quelque chose comme ça)

en gasy, on me l'a dit hier soir ou ce matin...mais j'ai oublié..

en espagnol: feliz anos (zut je n'arrive pas à faire un '~+n')

...

----------

## Intruder

Bonne année à tous !

----------

## truz

 *yesi wrote:*   

> en espagnol: feliz anos (zut je n'arrive pas à faire un '~+n')

 Feliz años

et en Breton: Bloavezh mat   :Very Happy: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

trugarez truz   :Wink: 

version optimiste : vulnerant omnes, ultima necat.   :Twisted Evil: 

bah euh... moue.. plutot bonne année tout cours...

----------

## yoyo

Bonne année !!!  Que vos projets (GPL   :Wink:  ) se réalisent.

Enjoy !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonne année à vous tous !!!

----------

## _droop_

Salut à tous,

Pour faire dans l'oriliginalité : Bonanet tout le monde   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Pour faire dans l'oriliginalité...

  mouais, owned en page 1  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bonne Année, bonne santé, que les "bonnes idées" de nos gouvernements soient oubliées par ces derniers...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ALK13

Bonne année et bonne santé à tous les gentooïstes, et à tout le monde même, sauf les cons.

----------

## _kal_

Bonne année tout le monde  :Smile: 

----------

